# Report on 60c



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

For those of you looking, here's an objective view of the Garmin 60c in which I used pretty extensively this past week.

I have the Mapsource Topo software installed.

Feature wise, it's loaded, and i dont' think I'll ever use everything in there. I purchased for hiking, snowmobiling, fishing hunting etc.

Screen is good in most light conditions, when extremely bright, it will fade out and you have to pick it up off my dash mount and bring closer to eye.

I would definately go the color route, and could imagine that if only the mono screen that the fade would have been much worse.

Detail is actually very good. I have found SOME roads not listed on there, but for the most part is pretty accurate.

Marking was fairly easy, but will probably learn how to do better and with different icons, and run different navigation routes, which are all there, just hadn't figured out how to use them. I was concentrating on the fishies at the end of my hook. 

Signal strength and accuracy are what seems to be the key with so many people including me.

so here's a complete rundown. For those of you who don't know Highway 13 in the UP of Michigan, it's mostly old growth forest. Some swamps, tons of lakes etc. Anyways, canopy during this time of year is extremely dense. At hwy speeds, which for me is 70/75, you're driving basically througha tunnel, this is where I would sporadically lose the satellites. And if you don't have one, your GPS wants and needs 3 of them to zero your location. At times in this circumstance, I would lose it.

I also lost it once off the main trail not going hwy speed. This was an extremely dense road. You know the kind- you can hear branches scraping your truck just like a chalkboard. You can't see 50' in front of you. It picked the signal back shortly, but I did lose it.

All in all, I would recommed the unit. I woul;d give it a B+.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Gonna have to downgrade this one to a C+.

I lose reception with all the leaf cover more frequently than I though I was going to.

Off roading, ATV'ing......It's spotty coverage sometimes.


----------

